# 2000 Nissan Altima - Check Engine Help



## karnasivam (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 2000 Nissan altima in which the check engine light on .. It came on a hot day when odometer, Engine RPM and Engine Temp did not shown any in dashboard. I took it to autozone and they have read the code P0325 & P0500. The speed and Engine RPM not showing when I start the car in hot day. All works fine when I drive around 5 -10 miles and restart the car.. 

Please suggest the repairs..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the 2000 Altima doesn't use an integrated meter assy., each componant of it is seperate. I would start by looking at the harness connectors at the back of the cluster and the printed circuit, as well as the grounds for the cluster. The P0500 vehicle speed sensor code would make sense if there is an interuption of it's communication with the speedo head unit. As far as the P0325 knock sensor code, it could be due to a bad sensor or circuit issue, or there because the engine misfired and caused it to set. It's tough to "suggest repairs" without diagnosing the problem, first.


----------

